# Salmons, Maggette gone!



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow.
http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/124453724.html




> The Bucks traded two veteran guards on Thursday a few hours before the NBA draft, keeping with general manager John Hammond's tradition of making major deals around the draft.
> 
> Just one year after the Bucks signed Salmons to a five-year contract, he was shipped to Sacramento as part of a three-team trade which also involved Charlotte, according to league sources. And Maggette, who was unhappy with his role in Milwaukee last season, was sent to the Bobcats as part of the deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

And Stephen Jackson is not happy about being traded to Milwaukee...great, now we have that headcase to deal with. Good we dumped those contracts, but I'm not sure what to think about S-Jax yet.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> And Stephen Jackson is not happy about being traded to Milwaukee...great, now we have that headcase to deal with. Good we dumped those contracts, but I'm not sure what to think about S-Jax yet.


I can't believe the Kings wanted Salmons back.

And then they take a young kid with the new pick. Don't know much about Harris.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for you guys; they were both garbage.

Jackson is crazy but if he preforms to his ability you guys have a shot at the playoffs next year barring injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Honestly, this was a good deal for you. You got some more 'O' while not hurting your 'D'. Sjax is crazy, but he's got mad cajones. He'll win you some games.

The best part was losing Maggette and Salmons though. 2 dead weights with a fair slab of contract left. Udrih is actually a very solid player, and will be nice off the bench.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I love everything about this trade


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Milwaukee got a minor win with this one, putting themselves in better position financially and swapping out two ball-stoppers for three players who can facilitate and keep the ball moving. The Bucks may be best served to continue to shop Jackson for some younger, cheaper talent, but he'll be easier to get a team to take than Maggette is because he's a much more balanced player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Milwaukee most certainly got better. If Jennings, Jackson and Bogut can stay healthy then they've got themselves a nice little threesome. The surrounding players are solid - Gooden, Ilyasova, Delfino, Mbah a Moute, Udrih - but they could certainly make a few extra deals to add some shooting and get bigger up front.


----------

